# Uferbefestigung



## Werner1 (15. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich verfolge dieses Forum schon etwas länger und ich bin begeistert von den teilweise echt guten tips die gerade in diesem Bereich Teichwritschaft gegeben werden.#6

Deswegen wende ich mich mal an euch. Ich habe seit 3 Jahren einen Teich (ca. 1000 qm) mit meinem Kumpel gepachtet. Der Bestand besteht aus Karpfen einiges an Weißfisch und dieses Frühjahr haben wir ca. 100 Forellen besetzt. Das funktioniert auch alles sehr gut. Wir brauchen nicht zufüttern und trotzdem sind die Fische gut genährt. Die Forellen wachsen auch, zwar nicht so schnell wie mit Kraftfutter aber das ist auch nicht unser Ziel. Jetzt aber mal zu dem Problem was wir haben. Der Teich liegt an einer Strasse. An dem Ufer haben sich die Bisam eingenistet. Die werden von uns auch dementsprechend bekämpft. Aber ganz los wird man die ja nicht. Das Ufer spült immer mehr aus bzw. wird von den Bisam unterhöhlt. So langsma kommen wir jetzt in einen Bereich das wir uns was einfallen lassen müssen weil sonst in einigen Jahren die Strasse unterhöhlt ist. Das Ufer neu anschütten oder ähnliches. Welches Material ist da am Besten. Der Teich hat ca 50 cm Schlamm das scheint wohl der Lehm zu sein der rundherum aus dem Ufer gespült ist (Der Teich ist wohl 30 Jahre alt und keiner kann sich daran erinnern das der jemals entschlammt wurde). Kann man den über Sommer trocken fallen lassen und dann den getrockneten Schlamm nehmen (das würde gleich zwei Probleme lösen) oder löst der sich gleich wieder auf wenn der Teich wieder bespannt wird?

Was meint ihr dazu? Wie kriegt man einen möglichst lang haltendes Ufer hin? Beton geht nicht da der Teich in einem Naturschutzgebiet liegt, wäre auhc wohl zu teuer bei der Größe. 

Falls ihr noch Infos braucht um Tips zu geben dann fragt mich gerne.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Syntac (15. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Morgen!

Meine Teiche sind mit Natursteinen befestigt, hält soweit ganz gut, jedoch wird der Bisam da wohl auch rein kommen. Evtl. drunter ein Drahtgeflecht spannen.


----------



## Fischpaule (15. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Moin Werner
Da es bei dir um eine Absicherung der Straße geht, musst du dringend eine stabile Variante wählen - dies könnte so aussehen, dass ihr euch reichlich lange angespitzte Baumstämme besorgt mit einem Durchmesser von 15-20cm und diese in einem gewissen Abstand zur Straße einrammt oder einspühlt - hinter diese im Meterabstand gestellten Pfähle werden dann Äste und Reisig gebunden - der Zwischenraum zwischen Straße und Pfählen muss dann mit Füllmaterial aufgefüllt werden, am besten eignet sich dazu grober Betonrecycling oder Bauschutt - in Natur- oder Landschaftsschutzgebieten muss dieses Material die Z1 Güte haben (es darf also nicht mit Fremdstoffen kontaminiert sein.
Wenn ihr für die Pfähle stabiles geschältes Holz nehmt, habt ihr die nächsten 20Jahre ruhe und in dem groben Füllstoff fühlen sich die Bisamratten auch nicht wohl.
Euer Schlamm ist zur Absicherung des Damms ungeeignet.

#h


----------



## Zanderlui (15. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

kann fischpaule in vollem umfang zustimmen!!!!allerdings könnt ihr ja den schlamm dann über das recycling material tun eine dünne schicht damits wieder natürlich aussieht!!würde das recycling material dann direkt hinter die pfähle anfüllen ohne reisig-was bedeutet die pfähle müssen dicht an dicht gerammt werden folie hinter und denn das material!!!weil in dem reosig zeug werden die bisams sich wohl auch wohl fühlen?#c


----------



## raffaelo35 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Kannst du das gelände zur strasse hin einzäunen...wäre das möglich? Wie bekämpfst du den Bisam?

Zu fischpaules beitrag es kann auch geklärter Bauschutt sein aber wie hingewiesen der schadstoffklasse Z1.

raffaelo


----------



## Zanderlui (15. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*



raffaelo35 schrieb:


> Kannst du das gelände zur strasse hin einzäunen...wäre das möglich? Wie bekämpfst du den Bisam?
> 
> raffaelo


 

Wieso damit die bisams nicht mehr an den teich kommen???:vik:


----------



## raffaelo35 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Nein denn es gibt bestimmt bauern in der nähe die schafe haben und wenn er 2 -3 mal im jahr die schafe über die fläche drüberläst , vertreiben die auch den bisam..denn die schafe brechen mit ihren spitzen hufen in die bisamgänge ein und zerstören diese...das mag der bisam nicht. Den schafen passiert dabei aber nix.

raffaelo


----------



## Zanderlui (15. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

@raffaelo das wird denn wohl mit 2-3mal im jahr nicht reichen....#d

wir haben auch einen kleinen vereinsteich ein regenrückhaltebecken dort sind das ganze jahr schafe am grasen da das ufer sehr großzügig und steil angelegt ist und dort sind trotz schafen die bisams und mäuse noch und nöcher!!!(da ein getreide und maisfeld vorhanden 50m entfernt!!!!


----------



## raffaelo35 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Also an meinen weihern klappt es. Ich habe mit bisam keine probs außer an den ganz großen teichen wo es nicht möglich ist.
Ansonsten klappt es mit den schafen wunderbar.

raffaelo


----------



## Zanderlui (15. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

wird bei uns an der mase der tiere liegen weil sie wunderbare lebensbedingungen vorfinden!!!


----------



## Werner1 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

erstaml danke für die vielen tipps.

die Bisam komplett los zu werden ist unmöglich, es gibt dort auch mehrere Teiche und da dort an der Bismabekämpfung nicht wirklich viel getan wird können wir das knicken. Die vermehren sich schlimmer als di Karnickel... und wandern dann von Teich zu Teich...

bekämpfen tun wir die mithilfe des Jagdpächters...

@ Fischpaule

Wie ist das mit den Wasserwerten wenn wir da groben Recyclingschotter Güte Z1 verwenden, könnte es da Probleme geben.. Kalk etc.?


----------



## Fischpaule (15. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*



Werner1 schrieb:


> @ Fischpaule
> 
> Wie ist das mit den Wasserwerten wenn wir da groben Recyclingschotter Güte Z1 verwenden, könnte es da Probleme geben.. Kalk etc.?



Bei sehr starken Regenfällen ist es natürlich nicht völlig ausgeschlossen, dass kalkhaltige Anteile in den Teich geschwemmt werden aber eine drastische ph-Wert Änderung ist dabei nicht zu erwarten, da die gelöste Kalkmenge aus Recycling nicht besonders hoch ist. Die kleine Menge Kalk, die sich im bespannten Zustand ständig löst, hat im Prinzip auf lange Sicht sogar Vorteile, da Kalk als Puffer fungiert - andere unangenehme Fremdstoffe sollten nicht beinhaltet sein, da sonst das Material nicht der Güte Z1 entsprechen würde.

Wichtig ist, das es sogenannte tote Erde ist, damit diese nicht irgendwann nachgibt und das das Material möglichst grob ist, damit eure Bisamratten keine Chance haben ihre Gänge zu graben...

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Wir haben das damals mit alten Dachpfannen gemacht. In Dachdeckerbetrieben fallen die oft in großen Mengen an und die müssen das entsorgen. Uns haben sie damals in wenigen Wochen einige große Container zum Teich gebracht. 

Ob die jetzt Z1 entsprechen weiß ich allerdings nicht. Fremdstoffe sind da jedenfalls nicht drin, höchstens mal ein Stück Dachlatte.  Jedenfalls können die das Wasser nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Werner1 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Moin,

dann werde ich mich mal erkundigen was der Recyclingschotter kostet oder wo ich an alte Dachziegeln komme. Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen das Bisam eine gewisse (ich glaube 40 cm) Uferhöhe über dem Wasserspiegel brauchen um überhaupt Gänge zu buddeln. Stimmt das?

Wenn wir dann irgendwann dabei sind wollen wir die anderen drei Seiten auch bearbeiten. Welcher Winkel ist bei einem Ufer vertretbar wenn es aus Lehm besteht?

Gruß
Werner


----------



## maredo (18. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Hallo Werner,
wenn in der Nähe ein Steinbruch liegt wäre natürlich grober Naturschotter die beste Lösung.
Die Uferböschung sollte möglichst flach angelegt werden, damit der Schotter nach fluten des Teiches nicht in den Schlamm abrutscht.
Zusätzlich ist es empfehlenswert, vor aufbringen des Schotters die Böschung mit Drahtgeflecht zu sichern. Alten  Maschendraht kann man meist in den Recyklingstellen bei
 den Kommunen günstig bekommen. 
Wenn die Dammkrone niedrig ist, kann der Bisam keine Nestkammer bilden , 40cm sind nach meiner Erfahrung noch zu viel.
Bedenke bitte, dass auch die Karpfen sehr stark an den Uferböschungen graben um Futter zu finden, besonders wenn der Teichboden mit relativ hohem Schlamm bedeckt ist.
Die beste Zeit für eine Trockenlegung des Teiches ist der Herbst, dann kann der Teichboden im Winter richtig austrocknen und durchfrieren.
Nach dem ablassen und der Schlammentfernung ist dann auf jeden Fall noch eine gründliche Behandlung mit Branntkalk unerläßlich.


----------



## Werner1 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

@ Maredo 

warum ist eigentlich der Herbst der beste Zeitpunkt um einen Teich abzulassen. Austrocknen würde er doch eigentlcih im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen und weniger Niederschlag besser und warum ist das durchfrieren von dem ich auch immer wieder lese und höre so wichtig?


----------



## maredo (19. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Hallo Werner,
man kann einen Teich sowohl im Winter als auch im Sommer trockenlegen.
Bei einer sog. Winterung werden die Fische im Herbst abgefischt, d. h. sie befinden sich in bester Kondition um aufgehältert oder in einem Winterteich bis zur Neubespannung im Frühjahr ohne größere Verluste zu überleben.
Die Trockenlegung zusammen mit dem Frost fördert die Mineralisierung des Teichbodens. Dadurch wird die Schlammschicht durch die Zufuhr von Sauerstoff und der Bildung von Bakterien reduziert.
Der Teich entwickelt dann rechtzeitig mit der Vegetationsphase im Frühjahr gute Lebensbedingungen für die dann neu eingesetzten Fische.
Bei einer Sömmerung ist der Effekt genau umgekehrt. Die vom Winter geschwächten Fische würden keine idealen Lebensbedingungen vorfinden.Da die meisten hiesigenFische und Amphibien im Frühjahr/Sommer laichen, würde bei einer Sömmerung die Gesamtpopulation schwer geschädigt.
Ich hoffe, dass ich dieses schwierige Kapitel in der Kürze einigermaßen verständlich erklären konnte.


----------



## Fischpaule (19. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*



Werner1 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> dann werde ich mich mal erkundigen was der Recyclingschotter kostet oder wo ich an alte Dachziegeln komme. Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen das Bisam eine gewisse (ich glaube 40 cm) Uferhöhe über dem Wasserspiegel brauchen um überhaupt Gänge zu buddeln. Stimmt das?
> 
> ...



Wie hoch der Dammbereich über dem Wasserspiegel sein muss, damit sich die Bisamratten wohl fühlen, kann ich dir nicht sagen aber auf jeden Fall legen sie ihre Kessel natürlich oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche an und somit mrauche sie da schon etwas Platz, zumal auch noch bedacht werden muss, das dieser auch nicht einfrieren darf, also tief genug im Boden sein muss.
Bei dem Böschungswinkel kommt es auf das Material an, was zur Absicherung verwendet wird - bei einer Absicherung mit Feld oder Wasserbausteinen reicht ein Verhältnis von 1:1,5 bei Erden sind da eher 1:4 angesagt...



maredo schrieb:


> Nach dem ablassen und der Schlammentfernung ist dann auf jeden Fall noch eine gründliche Behandlung mit Branntkalk unerläßlich.



Moin maredo
Du hast solche klasse Tips auf Lager, nur eins verstehe ich nicht, warum möchtest du immer jeden Teich mit Branntkalk bombardieren? - zum einen reicht in den allermeisten Fällen Kalkmergel völlig aus und zum anderen ist die gabe von Kalk für gewöhnlich nur in sehr stark bewirtschafteten Teichen nötig bzw. überhaupt sinnvoll...

#h


----------



## maredo (20. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Hallo Fischpaule,
Teichböden sind eigentlich wie Ackerböden zu behandeln und zu pflegen.
Bei der Kalkung geht es darum, den pH-Wert des Bodens und des Wassers sicherzustellen.
Da die Böden von Teichen, welche nicht regelmäßig abgelassen werden häufig mit Faulschlamm und anderen organischen Stoffen belastet sind , kann man diesem Übel am besten mit Branntkalk bekommen.
Gleichzeitig wird der gesamte Teich desinfiziert was vorbeugend für mögliche Fischkrankheiten wirkt.
Natürlich kann man auch Kalkmergel einsetzen, aber die Wirkungsweise ist wegen des wesentlich geringeren CaO Gehaltes gerade bei Schlamm stark begrenzt. Bei leichten Böden sieht das etwas anders aus.
Man muß seine Teiche nicht sinnlos mit Branntkalk bombardieren, sondern der richtig dosierte Einsatz je nach örtlicher Gegebenheit ist entscheidend. 
Das Thema kann man sicher noch weiter ausrollen, aber ich hoffe, dass ich Deine Frage damit beantwortet habe.


----------



## Werner1 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe könnte ich den Boden, nachdem ich den Schlamm raus habe, untersuchen lassen und dann entscheiden ob ich kalke oder nicht. Auf welche Werte würde es hier ankommen? Um Krankheiten vorzubeugen wollte ich das eher nicht machen,  da der Teich durch Quellwasser was erst durch ca. 5 Teiche von anderen Pächtern läuft gespeisst wird. Das macht dann wohl nciht so viel Sinn, oder?


----------



## maredo (20. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Hallo Werner,
zunächst einmal ist davon auszugehen, daß der eigentliche Teichboden unter dem Schlamm aus Ton oder schwerem Lehm besteht, der letztendlich ein Versickern des Wassers verhindert.Dies vorausgesetzt muß für die Erhaltung der Fruchtbarkeit des Teiches immer eine Schlammschicht  von  ca.15-20 cm im Teich verbleiben.
Bevor Du mit dem abtragen des Schlamms beginnst ist zu klären, wo dieser abgelagert werden kann oder ob sogar eine Entsorgung auf einer Sondermülldeponie notwendig ist.
Ebenfalls ist darauf zu achren, dass bei dem Einsatz von schwerem Gerät  der wasserhaltende Teichboden nicht beschädigt wird.
Bei Gartencentern und Raiffeisenmärkten kann man Bodenproben zur Analyse abgeben. Dabei wird festgestellt ob der Boden "sauer" ist. d.h. ob der pH-Wert stimmt oder nicht.
Da dein Teich mit Wasser von mehreren darüber liegenden Teiches anderer Besitzer gespeist wird, ist die Gefahr sehr groß, dass ungebetene und unerwünschte Gäste in Deinen Teich gelangen. Hier ist eine ständige Kontrolle der Wasserqualität sowie der Fische zwingend notwendig.
Gerade bei diesen Verhältnissen halte ich eine präventive Desinfizierung des Teiches mit Branntkalk für notwendig .


----------



## Fischpaule (20. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*



maredo schrieb:


> ....aber ich hoffe, dass ich Deine Frage damit beantwortet habe.




Moin
Dies war eine rein rhetorische Frage und bedurfte eigentlich keiner erklärenden Antwort - ich wollte damit nur darstellen, dass die Kalkung kein Vorgang ist, der in jedem Teich von nöten ist.
Die Kalkgabe ist nur bei poly- oder hypertrophen Teichen (bei sehr hohen Besatzzahlen) bzw. bei sauren Waldgewässern zur Pufferung des ph-Wertes sinnvoll - und da der TE erwartungsgemäß keine Intensivzucht betreiben möchte, wäre eine Kalkung völlig rausgeschmissenes Geld, da es am ph-Wert rein garnichts ändern würde - auch eine prophylaktische Desinfizierung ist bei diesen Besatzstärken völliger Quatsch, zumal Brandkalk auch keine Tiefenwirkung hat und zudem hilft ihm die Desinfektion überhaupt nichts, da er offensichtlich keine Krankheit hat und die Desinfektion innerhalb kürzester Zeit (sobald der Branntkalk gelöscht ist und das geht bei entsprechender Feuchtigkeit sehr schnell) keine Wirkung mehr zeigt - und wenn dann ein Teichbesitzer über ihm Mist baut, werden die Fische unterhalb auch infiziert, da ist es egal, ob gekalkt wurde oder nicht. 
Also Finger weg vom Kalk wenn es nicht absolut nötig ist - und dies ist in den allerwenigsten Fällen nötig...

#h


----------



## maredo (21. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Hallo Fischpaule,
neben dem eigentlichen Thema "Uferbefestigung" führen wir beide mittlerweile ganz offensichtlich eine Grundsatzdiskussion Pro/Kontra Kalkung im allgemeinen bzw. Branntkalk im besonderen.
Damit können wir Werner nicht helfen, sondern wir verunsichern ihn zusätzlich.
Aus eigener langjähriger Erfahrung als Hobbyteichwirt gebe ich nur die Erfahrungen weiter, welche ich sebst gemacht habe.
Dazu gehört u.a. auch , dass Branntkalk sehr wohl eine Tiefenwirkung hat, Dies ganz besonders bei gut trockengelegten Teichböden. Durch die Trocknung in Verbindung mit Frost wird der Schlamm im Teichboden rissig, so daß Kalkbrühe bis auf den eigentlichen Teichboden eindringt.
Da wir beide die Verhältnisse bei Werners Teich nicht ausreichend kennen, sind Meinungsverschiedenheiten normal und vorprogrammiert. Werner muß selbst herausfinden, wie er mit dieser komplexen Materie umgeht.
Ich wünsche ihm dazu eine glückliche Hand und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Werner1 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

hallo Ihr Beiden,

keine Sorge meine Fragen habt ihr ausführlichst beantwortet. Das Thema der Kalkung finde ich durchaus interessant erst recht wenn es kontrovers diskutiert wird. Für mich ist es noch nicht aktuell aber es schadet nicht was darüber zu wissen weil ich mich da ja irgendwann mit beschäftigen werde. Ich denke dann werde ich mal eine Bodenuntersucheung machen lassen und würde mich dann freuen wenn ihr euch dann zu den Ergebnissen noch mal äussern könntet. Dabei dürfen es dann durchaus zwei verschiedene Standpunkte sein... Nur richtig oder nur falsch gibt es da wohl nicht.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Fischpaule (21. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

@maredo
In den vergangenen Jahrzehnten wurden sehr viele wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen über die Wirkung der einzelnen Kalkarten gemacht und es wäre ja geradezu phänomenal wenn nun gerade in deinen Teichen alles anders wäre als die Untersuchungen und die langjährige Praxis in den vielen Großbetrieben gezeigt hat...

|wavey:


----------



## maredo (22. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Hallo Fischpaule,
Du erwähnst pauschal wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse sowie die angeblichen Erfahrungen von Großbetrieben bei der Verwendung von Kalk und stellst damit die von mir gemachten Erfahrungen einfach in Frage.Ohne auch nur etwas über meine Teiche zu wissen,  ist dies eine mehr als kühne und wenig sachgerechte Diskussionsentwicklung!
Schade,Schade!


----------



## Fischpaule (22. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Moin
Da es mein Job ist, über u.a. solche Maßnahmen zu entscheiden, nehme ich mir diese "kühne" Behauptung einfach mal heraus 

PN folgt

#h


----------



## lsski (22. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

|krach: und am Ende lacht der Bisam ! #h

unser Ufer bricht immer mehr ab und die 5m bis zur Hütte sind auch schon bald passe, was tun ? Das mit den Dachziegel nicht schlecht nur hat unser See ein umfang von 5000m  ;+

und kommt mir nicht mit Kalken ok 

LG jeff


----------



## Arne.M (22. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Hallo Jeff,

da helfen wohl nur einige Lkw Schroppen (grober, mind. faustgroßer) Kies.

Bei der Größe sicher nicht billig. Aba ist halt auch kein Gartenteich mehr|rolleyes

Gruß

Arne


----------



## Forellenzemmel (23. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Hallo zusammen|wavey:,

ist ja ein witziger Thread hier... es geht um die Frage nach Uferbefestigung und heraus kommen diverse Abhandlungen über Branntkalk und Pelletfütterung... inclusive mancher "Hahnenkämpfe"... Da dem Themenstarter damit in keinsterweise geholfen werden kann, versuch ich das mal anders...

Leider wissen wir nicht, wie nah Dein Gewässer an der Straße liegt - aber Du solltest mal die Option mit eingegrabenen Leitplanken in Erwägung ziehen. Ist natürlich ein Kostenfaktor, sollte aber bei sachgemäßer Ausführung (DoppelT - tief reingedroschen) längerfristig eine Unterspülung der Straße verhindern. In wieweit das zulässig ist, kannst Du nur mit der Gemeinde abklären. Eventuell kommt man Dir sogar finanziell entgegen (Bereitstellung der Materialien, usw) da die Straße wohl nicht Dir gehören wird...
Handelt es sich aber nur um eine selten genutzte Zufahrt, wird das wohl nichts...

Bei uns im Sauerland wird die "Leitplankenmethode" öfters bei steilen, im Ufer liegenden Wanderwegen angewendet - eine optisch nicht schöne, aber sehr effektive Methode. Kann man auch kalken wer will

Stefan


----------



## Rotzbarsch (23. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir haben das damals mit alten Dachpfannen gemacht. In Dachdeckerbetrieben fallen die oft in großen Mengen an und die müssen das entsorgen. Uns haben sie damals in wenigen Wochen einige große Container zum Teich gebracht.
> 
> Ob die jetzt Z1 entsprechen weiß ich allerdings nicht. Fremdstoffe sind da jedenfalls nicht drin, höchstens mal ein Stück Dachlatte.  Jedenfalls können die das Wasser nicht beeinflussen.


Alte Dachpfannen zu nehmen ist genial!Dürfen allerdings nur Tonpfannen sein,weil man die besser verdichten kann.Frag bei Containerdiensten nach,kann sein das du noch Geld pro Container bekommst.So machen wir das bei uns.:m


----------



## C.K. (24. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

So, ich habe mal ein wenig aufgeräumt. Ich bitte darum, zukünftig beim Thema zu bleiben ansonsten wird mein Löschfinger wieder unruhig.
Das Thema "Kalk" habe ich stehen gelassen, da es dem Themenersteller wichtig ist.


----------



## Arne.M (26. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Hallo C.K., du _anonymer_ Mod.

Muß man das jetzt verstehen?
Ist doch für jeden interessant gewesen, (zumindest, wenn er einen Teich hat)
oder nicht?

Kopfschüttelnde Grüße

Arne


----------



## C.K. (26. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Hmmm, Du scheinst aber ein ganz Heller zu sein, gell ??

Mal abgesehen, dass ich Dir keine Rechenschaft über meine Arbeit als Mod geben muss, genauso wenig bin ich "anonyn". Ein Blick in mein "Öffentliches Profil" hätte gereicht.
Wenn Dir das löschen von Beiträgen, die nicht zum Thema passen, nicht gefällt, so steht es Dir frei, sich ein anderes Forum zu suchen.

Siehe auch hier die Worte des Betreibers: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111391


----------



## Arne.M (26. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*

Hallo C.K.,

na in deinem öffentlichen Profil steht ja nicht mehr als dein Geburtsdatum und dass du noch keine Freundschaften geschlossen hast:q

Nachdem du mich gleich aufforderst, mir ein anderes Forum zu suchen, weiß ich ja auch warum#d

Klasse Antwort von nem Moderator eines so großen Forums.....

Trotzdem nix für Ungut
Vielleicht werden wir ja noch Freunde#h

Gruß

Arne


----------



## C.K. (27. August 2008)

*AW: Uferbefestigung*



> Vielleicht werden wir ja noch Freunde



Das ist zumal ein Angebot, welches ich als letztes ausschlagen werde! #6

Ansonsten solltest Du mal richtig schauen und die verschiedenen Reiter im Profil benutzen, dann wirst Du sehen, das auch ich als "böser" Mod :q dort einiges ( inkl. Vornamen ) hinterlegt habe.

Um noch einmal auf Deine "Reklamation" zu sprechen zu kommen, Beiträge die nicht zum Thema passen, werden vom Mod-Team gelöscht, da gibt es auch keine Ausnahmen. 
Wenn Dir der Zuwachs von Karpfen wichtig ist, dann fühle Dich eingeladen ein neues Thema aufzumachen.


----------

